# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Gnome 3D Tetris

## kiddyfurby

I want a 3D tetris game, I know xbl is in the repositories, but gno3dtet seems nicer

I get an error when I start it after installing the aliened rpm from the site

gno3dtet: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

http://eseb.net/3dtetris.php?x=3&

----------


## jon_hill987

> I want a 3D tetris game, I know xbl is in the repositories, but gno3dtet seems nicer
> 
> I get an error when I start it after installing the aliened rpm from the site
> 
> gno3dtet: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> http://eseb.net/3dtetris.php?x=3&


Basicly you need to install the libstdc++.so.6 library.

----------


## jon_hill987

http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/libstdc%5C...?hl=com&cx=0::

download the one for your archetecture, $sudo alien -d /location/file.rpm and then dpkg -i nameofdebgenerated.deb.

It works for me.

----------


## jon_hill987

That is one hard game! i can't get past 5 layers on medium setting!

----------


## kiddyfurby

thx, I don't know about your way, but I have found out the jedi way
o i mean a native way

no rpm, no alien (for the libstdc++.so.6 part)
installing libstdc++6 solved the problem

----------


## jon_hill987

> thx, I don't know about your way, but I have found out the jedi way
> o i mean a native way
> 
> no rpm, no alien (for the libstdc++.so.6 part)
> installing libstdc++6 solved the problem


I assume you managed to find a .deb with it in then, I did a search but could only find that file included in rpm's, the alien just converts to .deb so it can be installed.

----------


## kiddyfurby

> I assume you managed to find a .deb with it in then, I did a search but could only find that file included in rpm's, the alien just converts to .deb so it can be installed.


its in synaptic

----------


## yuki86

hey man just download rpm from here http://eseb.net/3dtetris.php?c=bow&#downloads and install alien http://www.howtoforge.com/converting...deb_with_alien and conver rpm to deb :Wave:

----------

